# Rigging Trolling Lures



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

What brand and type sleeve/crimp do you use for rigging your billfish trolling lures? I generally use 300 lb mono for my leaders.

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

use 2.0 aluminum sleeves for 300# mono with a good compression type swager.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jinkai aluminum sleeves. Also use the double barrel brass too. 150-400 pound leaders.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Make sure you use the right "size" sleeve for your leaders and if you really want to make sure the leader won't pull through the crimp take a lighter and melt the end of the leader. Check it out. If the sleeve is the right size, melt the end of the leader creating a ball. Don't crimp the sleeve and put a lot of pull on it and see if it fails. You willprobably be surprised.Chances are you can't pull the leader through the sleeve. Walker Holcomb, the world's laziest mate, showedme thelight and I now melt all the ends. A crew in the Bay Point three seasons ago probably wished they had after the crimp failed on two blues. Pretty expensive lesson.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Basic lure rigging...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=14967&posts=1



Ballyhoo rigging...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=17275&posts=12



A lil' bit of searching goes a long way...



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also melt the ends of my leaders before I crimp. Its a quick and easy fail safe thatdoesn't hurt the strength of your leader. Also make sure you don't crimp the ends of the sleeve as it is possible for the leader to part on the sharp edges of a compressed sleeve.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/1/2008)*I also melt the ends of my leaders before I crimp.




+1, but make sure when melting the tag end of the leader(a nice mushroom-shape is preferable), that you protect the other part of the mono from getting burned (pull it aside, etc.)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/1/2008)*I also melt the ends of my leaders before I crimp.
> ...


Thats a popular misconception, its actually stronger to melt them together kind of like a double leader.............just kidding


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (12/1/2008)*
> ...




ahh i get it-FUSION! kind of like grafting trees to make a hybrid


----------

